# DOTM Female Poll



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Who should be our female DOTM for january?

BLUE PIT BULL MAN's Dunson's "A Pin Head" aka Pin Pin









apbtmom76's - Phoebe @ 2yrs









Sadie's Dad's Sadie Boo @ 15 months









cEElint's Daisy, 18 months









Firehazard's Andrew's Rajun Cajun "Princess"









Bahamutt99's Terra. 2 years old









Aidan's Lola









Pittielove29's Lady at 3 yrs









RedDoggy's Sweet Pea









TON80pits's Panda @ 3 1/2 years









[If your photo was not added into the contest, it was because it was too big and it was not re-sized in time. You can try again for February's contest, Thanks!!]


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

some great looking dogs


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

nice looking females..............hummmmmmmm


----------



## clockwerkninja (Dec 8, 2009)

wow, some very nice dogs!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

I voted. She IS REALLY BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!! hope she wins!<3 hehe


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

> TON80pits's UNJ GRCH Ton 80's Bamboo Delight TT, CGC, TDI, NJ-N OFA "Panda"


thought all of this stuff wasnt allowed.. just the name of the dog and age


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

cEElint said:


> thought all of this stuff wasnt allowed.. just the name of the dog and age


I thought the same thing when I seen that.


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

yea I thought the same thing


----------



## Ton80pits (Jun 17, 2009)

AHHHHH i DID NOT KNOW IT WASNT ALLOWED I JUST JUMPED ON THE BOARD QUICKLY


PANDA 3 1/2 YRS there ya go! sorry before


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

sorry guys, i just kinda copied and pasted it and didn't pay much attention.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

About Panda... She AmStaff???


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Panda was one of the top 10 dogs in the UKC, I think it was last year? (I mean 2008 now.)


----------



## Ton80pits (Jun 17, 2009)

Nope Panda is UKC American Pit Bull Terrier.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

Ton80pits said:


> Nope Panda is UKC American Pit Bull Terrier.


incredible looking apbt


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Panda is on my list.  :love2:


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

go Lola!!! lol she is in great shape!


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

thanks so much!!!


----------



## BullyTheKid (Aug 21, 2009)

*There are some Beautiful Ladies in this poll!! Close race!! Best of luck to all of the females!!!*


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

this probably the most females ya'll see ina while huh ahahahaha


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

neck and neck


----------



## cronicmole (Nov 27, 2008)

bahamutt99 said:


> Panda was one of the top 10 dogs in the UKC, I think it was last year? (I mean 2008 now.)


why would you throw that in..if all we have to judge from the other contestants is based off pics only


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Ton80pits said:


> Nope Panda is UKC American Pit Bull Terrier.


You got you a winner for sure!!! Awesome!!!


----------



## Ton80pits (Jun 17, 2009)

RPBK806 said:


> You got you a winner for sure!!! Awesome!!!


Thanks I appreciate it


----------

